# صناعة محلية cnc روتر من التصميم إلى البناء ...



## ah1med (30 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





أقدم لكم مراحل بناء CNC جديدة ... تصميم وتصنيع ذاتي للهيكل 100 % بعد تصمسم سابق كان عيبه الاهتزاز في الحركة و مشاكل في الحفر نتيجة عدم ثبات محور Z:1: .




التصميم









محور X 












محور Y






محور Z مكتمل


















​












بعض الصور بعد انتهاء أهم التشطيبات هذا اليوم ....

































​​


----------



## cnc-2010 (31 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله والله يبارك لك فيها

الله يرزقني بواحدة مثلها ان شاء الله

اخوي بارك الله فيك

كم قوة المواتير وماهو نوع لوحة التحكم ومن فين اشتريته وجميع القطع الالكترونية ؟

ودي ابني وحدة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ah1med (1 أغسطس 2011)

cnc-2010 قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله والله يبارك لك فيها
> 
> الله يرزقني بواحدة مثلها ان شاء الله
> 
> ...



سعيد بزيارتك أخي العزيز ، المنتدى ينقصه التفاعل ، كان أكثر حماسة ودعما للأعضاء لا أعلم المشكلة


بعطيك رابط الشركة للمحركات ودرايفرات التحكم وانت اتخير المناسب حسب امكانياتك المادية والله يوفقك .

http://www.probotix.com/3_axis_stepper_motor_driver_kits/3_axis_probostep_stepper_motor_driver_kit/


----------



## eh3e (1 أغسطس 2011)

يا ترى كم التكلفة الاجمالية


----------



## cnc-2010 (2 أغسطس 2011)

ah1med قال:


> سعيد بزيارتك أخي العزيز ، المنتدى ينقصه التفاعل ، كان أكثر حماسة ودعما للأعضاء لا أعلم المشكلة
> 
> 
> بعطيك رابط الشركة للمحركات ودرايفرات التحكم وانت اتخير المناسب حسب امكانياتك المادية والله يوفقك .
> ...


 

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم على ردك
سبق وسألت ومالقيت اي رد لتساؤلاتي
حول افضل المواتير وعموم المعلومات حولها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2294025-post139.html

انا لست مهندسا باي شكل من الاشكال وهاوي جدا وخريج ثانوية وماعندي اي خلفية سواء عن الالكترونيات او الميكانيكا وهنا المشكلة

لما نويت ابني هذي الالة بحثت عن المواضيع المشابهة هنا بالمنتدى وببعض بالمواقع الغربية الذين لهم محاولات لبناء هذي الاله
الكل اتفق على الشكل العام 

المشكلة اتت باالكترونيات وبما اني امي بالمصطلحات ما قدرت اختار وماهية الاسس
بعد بعض البحث
بعض المواقع تتحدث عن الاوز-انش وعرفت انها احدى معاير تعريف القوة للماطور وايضا الكيلوغرام / سم
وبعض المواقع تستخدم الامبير
وباالمنتدى احد الاعضاء استخدم ماطور سيرفو 1.5 امبير مستخرج من طابعة ووصف بانه ممتاز كاداء
هذي كمقدمة
الان بالموقع الي اشرت اليه ممكن حاختار هذا البكج
http://www.probotix.com/3_axis_stepper_motor_driver_kits/3_axis_monster_stepper_motor_driver_kit/
الستوبر موتور قوة 400 اوز 
والسعر 399.99دولار 
وبهذا الموقع الستوبر حول ال400 اوز
والسعر 777.70دولار
ليه الفرق الكبير بالسعر 
هل هو امر تجاري ام ان هناك خصائص فنية لا اعرفها؟؟

الله يجزاك كل خير ممكن تعرفني ليه الفرق الكبير بالسعر

----------------
*Kit Includes:*


3x ProboStep VX Uni-polar Stepper Motor Driver
ثلاث متحكمات لكل ماطور
3x HT23-400-8 400ozin Stepper Motor
ثلاث مواطير بقوة 400 اوز
PBX-2 Parallel Port Breakout Board
لوحة تحكم رئيسية
24Volt 6.5Amp Switching Power Supply
مزود الطاقة
6ft. DB25 Male-to-Male Cable
كيبل البيانات بين الكمبيوتر ولوحة التحكم
3x 4" IDC Cable 10-pin
توصيلات المواتير
New improved 8-wire motors allow for the use of the more powerful ProboStep motor drivers and higher voltage power supplies. Lower inductance uni-polar configuration and higher voltage power supplies translate to faster top speeds.

*Available Options:*
خيارات اضافية

التوصيلة بالكمبيوتر
-........ ممكن توضح ماهو المكتوب هنا
- 2 توصيلة الطابعة العريضة
- توصيلة يو اس بي

استعداد للتشغيل ممكن توضح هذي الخاصية
-......
-......

بكج ترقية مزود الطاقة ماهي الفائدة منها وهل لها اهمية
-......
-.....

برنامج التحكم بالالة الصراحة ساختار البدون
- برنامج التحكم عن طريق الينكس
-التحكم عن طريق اليو اس بي
-بدون

Breakout Board: PBX-RF +$20.00 PBX-2 PBX-USB +$74.95Ready-to-run: None Small Enclosure +$120.00 Large Enclosure +$150.00Kit Power Supply Upgrade: 40VDC Linear RTR +$75.00 24VDC SwitcherCNC Control Software: EMC2 Disc CNC USB Controller +$99.95 None
-------------------
قبل الاخير

انا اريد ان اعرف كيف احسب القوة التي احتاجها 
هل ال400 اوز او ال600 اوز افضل 
بالنسبة للمواد الخام التي اود العمل عليها "خشب والمونيوم ورخام"وللابعاد التي اريد ان تكون الاله بها"1.5*2.5 متر"؟

اخيرا

بارك الله فيك وبعلمك
وكل عام وانتم بخير

واعتذر على الاطالة 
لكن اريد ان ابني جهازا خاصا لي


----------



## cnc-2010 (2 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للمتطلبات السابقة 
هل البكج هذا افضل من السابق
السعر ان شاء الله يتغطى لكن الاداء الافضل هو المرجو
واذا كان البكج الاول كافي وزيادة فارجوا ان تحدده لي 
وجزاك الله الف الف مليون خير


----------



## maher_guizeni (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله والله يبارك لك فيها*


----------



## Emanald (4 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## mohammed raafat (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
ماشاء الله ممتازه ولكنى اتسائل اين يمكنى ان اشترى ال linear bearing و الحامل للروتر
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/16808138.png/
انا من مصر 
شكرا


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد المغربي (18 أغسطس 2011)

cnc-2010 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم على ردك
> سبق وسألت ومالقيت اي رد لتساؤلاتي
> حول افضل المواتير وعموم المعلومات حولها
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2294025-post139.html
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

عزيزي اود الاشارة الا اني قد قمت بعمل 3 مكائن سي ان سي من قبل ومن خلال تجربتي السابقة وجدت ان شركة Probotix بالمقارنة مع المتحكمات الصينة افضل وذلك من ناحيتين 

الاولى من ناحية الازعاج حيث انه لايوجد اي صوت تصفير او ازعاج في متحكمات Probotix لكن يوجد صوت تصفير عالي في المتحكمات الصينة ( انا شريت متحكم صيني من موقع علي بابا) لكن فرق السعر كبير جدا

الناحية الثانية وهي ان المتحكم الصيني فيه عيب كبييير جدا وهو miss step بمعنى انه يفوت خطوة من الخطوات مما يؤدي الى دمار كلي للقطعه التي تقوم بالعمل عليها وهذا هوا العيب الذي لا يرحم

واتوقع ان هناك العديد من الشركات الاخرى التي تصنع هذه المتحكمات لكن لا انصح بشراء المتحكم الصيني الا اذا كنت ترغب بشده في صناعة الالة و سوف يعيقك سعر المتحكم (وذلك كتشجيع لصناعه هذه الالة) لكن كن متاكد انك سوف تقوم بتبديله سريعا 

بالنسبة لمتحكمات probotix فانها تشتغل عن طريق كيبل الطابعه العريض القديم ولا تشتغل عن طريق اليو اس بي الا اذا اردت ان تقوم بشراء قطعه اخرى توصلها بها 

وهنالك مشكلة رئيسية ممكن ان تواجهك وهي كيفيه جعل المكينة تقوم بقطع القياس المطلوب بنفس الطول المطلوب يعني اذا رسمت مربع 5x5 cm كيف تجعل المكينة تقطعه بنفس الحجم وهذه المشكلة يكون الحل لها من خلال برمجه برنامج الماك 3 (مع العلم اني لم استطع حل هذه المشكلة) لكن قللت النسبة الى اقل حد ممكن

وطبعا العمل الاول الذي سوف تقوم به من خلال المكينة اذا قمت بصناعتها بنفسك سوف يجعلك تنسى جميع المشاكل والعقابات التي واجهتها في الصناعه وسف يجعلك ترغب في صناعه العديد من المكائن الاخرى 

واتمنى لك التوفيق اخي العزيز

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

ماشاء الله انجاز طيب 

ماهو نوع الخشب المستخدم؟
وماهي سماكته؟


----------



## nabilco (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم

والله يبارك لك فيها​ 
كم من الوقت يلزمك لتركيب المكن ازا كل شىء متوفر 
ادامك الله​
​


----------



## ah1med (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Nexus قال:


> ماشاء الله انجاز طيب
> 
> ماهو نوع الخشب المستخدم؟
> وماهي سماكته؟




شكرا أخي ...ز أعتذر لتأخر الرد


mdf .... السماكة 23 ملم .


----------



## ah1med (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> 
> والله يبارك لك فيها​
> كم من الوقت يلزمك لتركيب المكن ازا كل شىء متوفر
> ...





إذا كل شيء متوفر يومين على الراحة و7 إلى 12 ساعات على المشقة ..... عن نفسي ركبتها في أسبوع لأني كنت أعدل بعض الأجزاء لتلائم بعض التغييرات ..... الماكينة أيضا اختلفت قليلا عن الصور صار لها 2 محرك x محور


----------



## opmm6_ta (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أخ أحمد أنا عندي ماكينة صينية بها مشكلة وو ضعت المشكلة في موضوع جديد ولكن لاتوجد اجابة
عنوان الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295989
وشكراً جزيلا


----------



## ابن الشط (2 يناير 2012)

معلومات جيده بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن-12 (7 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله بداية جيدة


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (14 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
بارك الله لك في علمك وزادك علما


----------



## جمال العرب (17 يونيو 2012)

رائعة


----------



## Muataz teto (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاء الله اخي ومبارك عليك الماكنة اتمنى لك دوام التقدم والتطور ولك خالص احترامي


----------



## ahmedmax001 (5 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم, اخى العزيز, اتمنى ان تسمح لى, 
هل يمكننى ان اطلب منك ان تصنع لى ماكينه cnc لحرف و تقطيع الخشب و بالمقابل الذى نتفق عليه, انا اسف و لكنى لا استطيع ارسال رسائل خاصه لانى جديد بالمنتدى, و شكرا.


----------

